# Lake of the Woods Conditions



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Was anyone at Zippel over the weekend? Can you drive vehicels on the lake yet or just in the bay?


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

hi
i havent been up in a few weeks, i was up on the first weekend of december, up there we had 12 inches of good ice, and my dad and other family are all going up this comming weekend, and they said there was around 20 inches, my uncle goes up almost every weekend and said that there isnt any snow on the ice on the west side, but up in morson there is good snow for running snowmobile. sorry but thats all i know at the moment. if the 20 inch report is right i would say you can drive almost everywere on the lake.
but all my reports come for the canada side of the lake, things might not be the same over where your at.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

we were atleast 8 miles out and there was 20 inches of good ice


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

might be heading there on friday, ill let you know.


----------

